
Mary McCarthy,  “Settling the Colonel's Hash” - shawndumas
http://www.en.utexas.edu/Classes/Bremen/e316k/316kprivate/scans/mccarthy.html
======
shawndumas
Mary McCarthy's “Artists in Uniform”

[http://archive.harpers.org/1953/03/pdf/HarpersMagazine-1953-...](http://archive.harpers.org/1953/03/pdf/HarpersMagazine-1953-03-0006327.pdf?AWSAccessKeyId=AKIAJXATU3VRJAAA66RA&Expires=1502217508&Signature=OXttnge5t78QlRkSMf%2BZ3n3aMbQ%3D)

